# Planting grass where a driveway once laid



## LCB (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I'm new to DIY. I've just finished a great deal of schooling and now have the energy to turn my attention to my back yard. Unfortunately, I have more muscle and time than money. So, here's my project....

I recently had a few slabs of my driveway removed with the idea that I would replace it with lawn/garden. I now have a 15ft by 18ft rectangle that is about 3-4 inches deep and filled with the rubble that exists after removing concete slabs. This area is right next to my existing lawn/patio. And, of course, I don't have any real idea of how to go about getting to the point where I can lay sod over this area.

What should I do from here? How much depth do I need to create lawn? How much of this rubble should I remove? What kind of soil should I use to fill this area? Any guidance you have would be great!

Thanks.

LCB:yes:


----------



## Travis1222 (Jul 10, 2011)

LCB said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm new to DIY. I've just finished a great deal of schooling and now have the energy to turn my attention to my back yard. Unfortunately, I have more muscle and time than money. So, here's my project....
> 
> ...


What I would do is just remove all the rubble and buy some loam from a local landscape company and throw same hay and grass seed on it, and water it and watch it grow. In a couple of days u should start to see some sprouting. Depending on location and weather.


----------



## LCB (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks, Travis, for the advice.
How much of the rubble should I remove? How much depth do I need before filling in the hole with loam?

-LCB


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Don't be so casual about this. Remove all the rubble. Turfgrass is not going to grow into chunks of leftover concrete. You then want to till your soil and fold in amendments as needed. Level the plot off and rake it to receive seed.

Grass seed can mean just about anything from fast sprouting annual rye (usually sold as something like contractor's blend) that will get you only one growing season to an appropriate turfgrass blend suitable for your area. Most nice mixes have a blend of hybrid _perennial_, not annual ryes, bluegrasses and fescues. 

Spread the seed and roll it with a landscape roller filled about halfway with water. Top dress with mulch of your choosing. 

You will need to keep the seeds moist through their germination period. Ryes will sprout in a days to a week. Bluegrasses and fescues will take 21-30 days. Depending on where you are, you may want to wait until Fall when things cool if you cannot keep things moist in summer heat. 

Allow the turf to grow fairly tall before the first mowing. Mow tall. Begin watering more deeply and less frequently as the turf establishes itself. Feed appropriately.


----------

